# Having the right tool.



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't begin to tell you how many times I tried to "make do" or improvise with an inappropriate tool when doing a job here at home. I'm sure anyone within ear shot heard some new words  when screws were stripped, wood gouged, glass broke, or skin from my knuckles disappeared.

You got a job that requires a special tool, it doesn't matter if you only have to do a job like that once a year... have that tool! I learned that lesson the hard way many times.

I'm currently replacing the interior doors in the house. The old louon (sp) doors look like Fido's butt, and its time for them to GO. The six-panel replacement doors need to be sized since this is an older home and not much is plumb - Skill saw w/lazer. I need some way to secure the new door while I'm working on it - Jaw Horse. The door edges have to be inlet for the hinges - Bosh plunge router. Wow! Doing work like this can actually be FUN, I discovered. Not like the old days when I would have been attempting to make do, or maybe wouldn't have attempted the job, anyway. 

The right tool for the job. Its keeps my BP at a safe level!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with a caveat. It's good to know how to "git-r-done" with alternatives. Sometimes I find myself having to get creative.

Speaking of creative, consider saving some of those old doors you're pulling out. Sitting on a couple sawhorses, they make a nice, light (although light duty) work bench. E.g. When canning, due to the heat and space needed, we do it in the garage with the big cookers right outside the door. Take a couple sawhorses, a door and a plastic tablecloth and you have a nice size work area for loading your jars. _We have 4 people in 4 stations around that table in an assembly line fashion. Works perfectly. _When we're done for the day, stack the sawhorses and door against the garage wall so it's ready for the next time (a few days later).


----------

